# A mysterious virus has spread across the planet and supplies are running low...



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Contused (Jun 24, 2020)

…and Redshirts are expendable…


----------



## Ditto (Jun 24, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Robin (Jun 24, 2020)

Contused said:


> …and Redshirts are expendable…


Anyone familiar with the excellent spoof, Galaxy Quest, will know that a crewman who hasn’t been given a name in the script will have been terminated by the end of the episode.


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 25, 2020)

"There's Klingons on the starboard bow ..."


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> "There's Klingons on the starboard bow ..."


"It's worse than that, he's dead Jim'


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 25, 2020)

Northerner said:


> "It's worse than that, he's dead Jim'



"Warp Factor 9!"

"If I give it any more, she'll blow!  The systems cannae cope!"


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2020)

'We come in peace. Shoot to kill!'


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2020)

C&E Guy said:


> "There's Klingons on the starboard bow ..."



We know a song about that, don't we Johnny?


----------



## Ditto (Jun 26, 2020)

Northerner said:


> 'We come in peace. Shoot to kill!'



LOL 

Galaxy Quest is one of our favourite films, we have to watch it at least once a year plus it's got the Sheriff Of Nottingham and Ripley!


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 26, 2020)

Apparently they were thinking of doing a sequel until Alan Rickman died.  It certainly wouldn’t have been the same without him.  Nobody else does miserable bad temper quite so well!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 26, 2020)

Alan Rickman was in a religious satire, I think that it was called Dogma. He was a messenger of God and was extremely bored with his job.

I also love Galaxy Quest. Also there is a very underrated film called, I think, Down Periscope. I don't know why I suddenly thought of it as it doesn't have Alan Rickman in it. Before we were married, Wifey and I used to go to the cinema every week. At times we used to run out of films that we wanted to see. We went to see Down Perescope expecting it to be a bit rubbish and it was actually really funny.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 27, 2020)

I saw that, he was Metatron, I think that's the Voice Of God. The only AR film I couldn't bear to watch again was that one where it turns out she's his daughter. Agh, kill me now.  I have blanked the name of it. He turfs off a quay at the end...

Sometimes films surprise you. I remember me and my friend being stuck in Rusholme bored rigid like teenagers often are. I've never been bored since but I can remember that horrible feeling of ennui. We had no choice but to go and see The Good The Bad And The Ugly! Ended up seeing it at every cinema in Manchester and then some. Luv that film.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 27, 2020)

Chris Hobson said:


> Alan Rickman was in a religious satire, I think that it was called Dogma.


Yes. And he's the voice of God.


Ditto said:


> I saw that, he was Metatron, I think that's the Voice Of God.


"_Metatron acts as the voice of God. Any documented occasion when some yahoo claims that God has spoken to them, they're speaking to me._"​


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 28, 2020)

Love Galaxy Quest!

Not forgetting Hans Gruber in Die Hard of course


----------



## Ditto (Jun 28, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Love Galaxy Quest!
> 
> Not forgetting Hans Gruber in Die Hard of course


They were sorry they killed him off after.  He was a fab villain.


----------

